# mysql  - out of memory error



## dermoritz (23. Apr 2010)

Ich erhalte bei einer sehr großen Abfrage manchmal folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Out of memory (Needed 840892 bytes)
java.sql.SQLException: Out of memory (Needed 840892 bytes)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:1075)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3562)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3494)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sendCommand(MysqlIO.java:1960)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sqlQueryDirect(MysqlIO.java:2114)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.execSQL(ConnectionImpl.java:2690)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StatementImpl.executeUpdate(StatementImpl.java:1648)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StatementImpl.executeUpdate(StatementImpl.java:1567)
```
Was mich erstend stört, ist dass es nur manchmal kommt (bei der selben Abfrage) und auch bei kleineren. Die Frage ist, ob es der Mysql-Server die Meldung ausspuckt und man an ihm schrauben muss (Welche Einstellung könnte das sein?). Wenn dem so ist würde ich auch gerne wissen ob man zur Laufzeit festellen kann ob der Server diese Meldung werfen wird bei einer gegebenen Anfrage.

Ich hab hier noch einen Thread darüber gefunden - leider nicht sehr hilfreich. Aber dort werden 64MB erwähnt als Standardwert, aber wofür?


----------



## fastjack (23. Apr 2010)

Falls das Query groß ist, liegts vielleicht an der QuerySize? Check mal die my.conf nach den Speicherangaben für QueryResult, Size etc. Und dann hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2010)

Der MySQl Server hat keinen Speicher mehr.
Vielleciht werden Connections/ResultSets nicht geschlossen?


----------



## dermoritz (23. Apr 2010)

Naja große Queries sind doch bei nem Sql-Dump auch kein Problem oder? Da werden doch auch mit einem Insert alles Einträge in eine Tabelle geschrieben? Und dieses Problem tritt bei mir undabhängig von der Querygröße auf. Also ich hatte es bei einigen 10000 Einträgen bei 100000 und nun bei 200000 Einträgen eigentlich immer mit der selben Wahrscheinlichkeit: Einer von 10 Versuchen (eventuell weniger gehen schief).

Die Frage wäre ebend ob ich was falsch mache oder jemand ander der auf dem Server ist oder ob der Serveradmin was tun kann?


----------



## fastjack (27. Apr 2010)

Poste doch mal Deine my.conf.


----------

